# S. heros collection data base.



## DubiaW (Apr 27, 2017)

My quest to find _S. heros_ in the wild continues this weekend. Last weekend I looked in and around creek beds on the east slope of Mt. Lemon AZ, altitude 4,000 to 8,000 feet, and only came up with large S. polymorpoha.

It would be helpful to have some collection data and habitat tips if anyone is willing to share: local, temp, precipitation, altitude, flora, proximity to water, ground type, cover type, etc. Right now I am going on tips from a local enthusiast. He said that he has caught them in pine and oak forests in the mountains east of Nogales. He looks under rocks in and near creek beds.

This weekend I'm planning on doing a evening trip at the end of the Gila River where it is diverted. I'm going to look under debris and rocks near the river until it gets dark and then flash light for them if it is warm enough. I'm looking for low desert specimens.  Within the month I am planning a trip to Patagonia for the red phase _S. heros_ and _Diplocentrus spitzeri_ scorpions. I have had success there in the past. About ten years back I found a heros. I didn't know what I was looking at so I let it go.

If anyone is willing to share, what kind of habitat and conditions have you had the best luck with? If a lot of people share then we can form a data base for optimal environmental conditions.

Reactions: Award 3


----------



## RTTB (Apr 28, 2017)

Good luck. A lot of people are very guarded about their hot spots for collecting. Sounds like you are in the right areas and like fishing, eventually you'll get a bite. Pun intended.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DubiaW (Apr 28, 2017)

I should have included that no one has to divulge their secret location. What i am really trying to develop is a sense of what kind of habitats are prime. I want to be able to drive down the highway and see a spot and know that it is a good place to look.


----------



## RTTB (Apr 28, 2017)

Makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Apr 28, 2017)

When I was collecting rattlesnakes for TAMUK NTRC they said I provided the best data. By keeping detailed environmental data I was able to pinpoint what constitutes a good environment to look for different species, south facing slopes, abundance of rodent holes, flood plains or arroyo, prevalent flora, full moon, night temps, etc.

I intend to do the same thing here to take the guess work and skunked trips out of my travels. If no one is game then I guess I will keep it to myself .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RTTB (Apr 28, 2017)

I think it's a wonderful idea. I would find it helpful and welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2017)

You should find them in the same areas you see the Colubrids.  I used to hunt snakes out in the desert at night driving on roads and would start getting fired up when starting to come close to riparian areas, that's where the snakes were and where the heros could be found.  I never paid much attention to other people's hunting spots, I liked exploring around in places I've never been.  The odds are kind of like finding snakes, you may have a good day and find 2 or 3, but then not come across one while looking for days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BishopiMaster (Apr 29, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> You should find them in the same areas you see the Colubrids.  I used to hunt snakes out in the desert at night driving on roads and would start getting fired up when starting to come close to riparian areas, that's where the snakes were and where the heros could be found.  I never paid much attention to other people's hunting spots, I liked exploring around in places I've never been.  The odds are kind of like finding snakes, you may have a good day and find 2 or 3, but then not come across one while looking for days.


don't ruin his hopes and dreams with that good ol boy wisdom, there must be centralization! degrees!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 29, 2017)

You can often find them in the same areas as _S. polymorpha _where their ranges overlap, they're just not nearly so common. They may be in the areas you've already collected; just because you spent a few days or weeks doesn't mean you looked long enough. I don't think anyone is keeping a secret from you other than time and patience but I don't know the secret so I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2017)

That is true!, they might be right under you nose but two+ feet down a crack on a cliff, but instead we conclude "I guess they aren't around here."  Also, you will have much better luck up to around 5 days after a good rain.  After that, when it starts to dry out, they go deeper into holes and cracks in the rock trying to hold on to moisture there so, harder to come across then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DubiaW (May 15, 2017)

I was out cruising for S. heros Saturday night and I happened to meet a guy cruising for herps. He collects field data for the University of Arizona. He took me to his hot spot for Hero's in the area that night after I told him that I was collecting for a breeding project. I also talked to another enthusiast that gave me some of the same info. This is the info that I gathered at the hot spot. Humidity was high enough that night but the temp was a little too low. Here is the target temps mixed with the actual geography and environment of the hot spot. *indicates advice and not actual conditions during my excursion. 

Elevation: apx 3000 ft (or higher*)
Environment type: High Sonoran desert with desert oak, saguaros and yucca present (transitional zone just below the cedar line where saguaros are no longer present). (*wooded areas, mountainous desert)
Geography: Low elevation mild sloped mountains, granite outcroppings, washes, and arroyos. 
Temp: I wrapped it up at 72F no specimens found. (*hot nights)
Time: Sundown to 2300hr (*2200 to 0400hr)
Humidity/precipitation: Four nights after a rainstorm (*during a rainstorm or a few days after)
Soil moisture: Soil still moist from rain several inches down. (*High soil moisture brings them to the surface).
County/State: Pinal co/AZ 
Location: Wouldn't you like to know

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## DubiaW (May 15, 2017)

I was told by both people that collect around here that they rarely ever find S. heros in the flat lands but they are still present. I'm fully aware that they can be found anywhere within their range, and yes I am trying to pin point the precise data to locate hot spots without wandering all over the place. Right now I am looking in places that you might expect to find Crotalus tigris and Crotalus molossus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (May 16, 2017)

You aren’t likely to find them on the flat lands because that’s going to be where it’s the driest under the surface, you need to go to riparian areas, aka drainage areas.  I have found polys on more flat ground but heros will be hanging around creek beds where moisture stays longer beneath the surface after rains.  You can sometimes see them crawling on the short cliffs at night and sometimes in the middle of the day, but not in expansive flat areas.  I’d find a road that follows the flow of a creek there somewhere and look there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jun 18, 2017)

2330 hour, 17 June 2017
One S. heros arizonensis (apx 4-5 inches long) observed on roadside hanging from the bar-ditch between two rocks. 
Percipitation: No rain for over a month
Temp: 72F (22C), [Daytime temp 109F(42C)]
Soil: Rocky with moisture under the surface.
Habitat: Sonoran desert low rocky mountains, hillside.
Vegitation: Sauguaros, cholla, mesquite, moss.
Elevation: apx 3000 ft (900 m)

Unfortunately I was unable to collect this one but it was 100% _S. heros_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jun 24, 2017)

Apx 0130 hour, 23 June 2017
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 3-4 inches long (7-10 cm), observed 10' (3 meters) up on a steep wash bank
Percipitation: No rain for over a month
Temp: 81F (27C), [Daytime temp 113F(44C)]
Soil: Rocky, small river stones, eroded wall.
Habitat: High Sonoran desert.
Vegitation: No saguaros present, cholla, yucca, mesquite, desert oak trees.
Elevation: apx 3228 ft (984 m)
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Specimen 3' (1 meter) from it's burrow.


----------



## DubiaW (Jun 24, 2017)

Apx 0145 hour, 23 June 2017
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 8-9 inches long (20-23 cm) observed on low wash bank under a mesquite tree in the grass.
Percipitation: No rain for over a month
Temp: 81F (27C), [Daytime temp 113F(44C)]
Soil: Sandy dry.
Habitat: High Sonoran desert.
Vegitation: No saguaros present, cholla, yucca, mesquite, desert oak trees.
Elevation: apx 3224 ft (983 m)
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Specimen was right next to it's burrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 10, 2017)

Apx 2030 hour, 6 July 2017
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 5-6 inches long (10-12 cm) observed in the wash bottom of a barditch.
Precipitation: During a light rain in a thunderstorm (ground was not wet).
Temp: 92F (33C), [Daytime temp 110F(43C)]
Humidity: Over 30%
Soil: Caliche, sand and rock.
Habitat: High Sonoran desert.
Vegetation: Few saguaros present, cholla, yucca, mesquite.
Elevation: apx 3125 ft (952 m)
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Specimen was right next to a burrow in a low caliche wall (apx 16" tall [40cm]) at the bottom of a bar ditch where water has ran in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 10, 2017)

Apx 2300 hour, 8 July 2017
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 6 inches long (15 cm) observed in a burrow on the side of a 6' (2m) caliche wall over a barditch.
Precipitation: After a light rain (ground was no longer wet), isolated areas of heavy rain to the north and south less than 1 mile away (1.6km).
Temp: 88F (31C), [Daytime temp 110F(43C)]
Humidity: Over 50%
Soil: Caliche, and rock.
Habitat: Sonoran desert mountains.
Vegetation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: apx 1989 ft (606 m)
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Specimen was inside a shallow burrow apx 3' (1 m) above the bottom of the barditch. Specimen was collected. A photo and sex will be added at a later date.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 10, 2017)

Apx 0030 hour, 9 July 2017
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 6-7 inches long (15-17 cm) observed on a rocky hillside in a wash.
Precipitation: After a light rain (ground was no longer wet), isolated areas of heavy rain to the south less than 1 mile away (1.6km).
Temp: 88F (31C), [Daytime temp 110F(43C)]
Humidity: Over 50%
Soil: Rocky, sand.
Habitat: Sonoran desert mountains.
Vegetation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: apx 1722 ft (525 m)
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Specimen was on top of a rock and running up hill when spotted, it lodged itself under a mesquite root before fleeing into a burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 11, 2017)

Apx 2120 hour, 10 July 2017
One S. heros arizonensis, 1 inches long (2.5 cm) observed on a rocky hillside on a barditch.
Precipitation: No rain within ten miles but cloudy, windy and T storms in the distance.
Temp: 85F (29C), [Daytime temp 105F(40C)]
Humidity: apx 48%
Soil: Rocky, with decomposed granite loamy soil.
Habitat: Sonoran desert mountains.
Vegitation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: apx 2980 ft (908 m)
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Specimen was on the side of a rocky dirt face on the barditch, lodged itself in a crack. Specimen collected. Photos will be added later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 13, 2017)

From the night of 8 july 2017.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edesign (Jul 13, 2017)

Great thread with good info, kudos! Had to give it an award for the detailed data and commitment to update your thread over time. I've wanted one of these for over ten years. Seem to be much rarer now than when I first got in to the hobby.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you!

I'm starting to pin down the most likely times to find them. More data is needed but it looks like their active temperature increases with higher humidity even with the absence of wet ground. A shallow water table also seems to increase the probability of specimens being out even when humidity is low. It isn't in the data but the first three were found within a few miles of an old well that had water about 3 meters below ground level. A good indicator of a shallow water table is moss on the surface of the dirt. Although a lot of them have been found in washes or near washes they are also present on rocky hillsides and bar ditches and in the flats. I think I've seen a few crossing the road that I couldn't verify so the data isn't recorded. When I actually get a good look at what I'm seeing I'll document it. 

Someone from the hiking group I host collected one last night at 2300 hour (the data will be available this weekend).

If you find one in the wild jot down as much data as you can. Everyone is welcome to add to this database.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## edesign (Jul 14, 2017)

I wish I could look for them and help add to this but I live in Denver. We have S. polymorpha here but I've only seen one. Then again I haven't exactly given it much effort beyond one day when I first moved here. The one I found was actually by my friend's garage on the asphalt in a crease with some leaf/grass/dirt clutter wandering around. Beautiful blue, no catch cup, I was a little upset lol. I had a larger one back in Louisiana that a coworker brought me when he found it in his baby's crib. He knew I'd be able to tell him if it was dangerous or not and I got a free critter haha. Only WC centipede I've had.

I guess I've never thought about how deep a large volume of water could be and still have visible effects on the surface. Interesting. Makes sense though, same principle as in terrariums, even if it's dry on top if it's moist underneath it will still add moisture/humidity on the surface.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 14, 2017)

Awesome! It is informative threads like this that will help centipedes climb the popularity ladder in the invert hobby.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 15, 2017)

Here is a pic of the pling caught on10 July 2017

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 15, 2017)

Apx 2300 hour, 14 July 2017
One S. heros arizonensis, 7-8 inches long (18-20 cm) collected on open ground with scattered brush in a high desert arroyo.
Precipitation: In between heavy rain.
Temp: 76F (24C), [Daytime temp apx 105F(40C)]
Humidity: above 60%
Soil: Wet, rocky, with decomposed granite loamy soil.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert high arroyo.
Vegitation: Yucca, cholla, mesquite, (no Saguaros present).
Elevation: apx 3283 ft (1001 m)
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Specimen was on flat ground less than 100 meters from a stock pond (Where toads were breeding). Specimen collected. Appears to be a male, will sex it to verify.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Crowbawt (Jul 15, 2017)

Just wanted to say this is an excellent and informative thread and congrats on being able to collect some successfully, I know you've been at it for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 16, 2017)

Apx 0015-0045 hour, 16 July 2017
Three _S. heros arizonensis_, (plings) 1 inch long (2.5 cm) found under separate railroad ties in a trash pile.
Precipitation: After an extended period of rain, still sprinkling off and on.
Temp: 75F (24C), [Daytime temp apx 102F(40C)]
Humidity: above 60%
Soil: Wet, rocky, with decomposed granite loamy soil.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: 3064 ft (934 m) (Trash pile visible from satellite). 
Location: Pinal County Arizona

It was raining most of the night. There was absolutely nothing out, not even _S. polymorpha_ or _A, chalcodes. _We decided to go to an abandoned ranch house and flip garbage and rocks. Three _S. heros_ plings were found under separate railroad ties within a 30 minute period. Two were collected one got away. 

In 25 years of herping I have never found any S. heros flipping in the Sonoran Desert but I haven't flipped at night in the rain either. If you are in the right habitat in the Sonora Desert the soil might be wet enough right now to flip over trash and rocks for _S. heros_ in the daytime. I'd be doing it right now if I wasn't already beat from doing it last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 18, 2017)

Apx 2030 hour, 17 July 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, (pling) 1 inch long (2.5 cm) found under railroad tie in a trash pile (same place as yesterday).
Precipitation: Heavy rain yesterday.
Temp: 82F (28C), [Daytime temp apx 100F(38C)]
Humidity: apx 55%
Soil: Still moist under wood and rocks, rocky, with decomposed granite loamy soil.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: 3064 ft (934 m) (Trash pile visible from satellite). 
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Returned to same trash pile. Collected one pling. Placed some pitfall traps under railroad ties.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 19, 2017)

Apx 1745 hour, 18 July 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, (pling) 1 inch long (2.5 cm) found under a large boulder near a rotting Saguaro.
Precipitation: Light rain 30 minutes prior.
Temp: 80F (27C), [Daytime temp apx 98F(37C)]
Humidity: above 50%
Soil: Moisture on surface and deep into the soil, some large boulders still dry underneath, rocky soil, with decomposed granite loam soil.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain arroyo with granite outcroppings.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: 3126 ft (952 m).
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Pling collected. After several days of rain the ground is finally wet enough to find pedes flipping over stuff in the day time.


Apx 1845 hour, 18 July 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, (pling) 1 inch long (2.5 cm) found under a boulder on road cut out on mountain side.
Precipitation: Light rain 1 hour 30 minutes prior.
Temp: 80F (27C), [Daytime temp apx 98F(37C)]
Humidity: above 50%
Soil: Moisture on surface and deep into the soil, some large boulders still dry underneath, rocky soil, with decomposed granite loam soil.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain side with exposed granite outcroppings.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite, moss on surface.
Elevation: 2977 ft (908 m).
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Pling collected.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 19, 2017)

You know you are doing good when housing and documenting all the new pedes starts to feel like a chore. Just worked myself to the bone flipping boulders and the night isn't over. Gonna be sore tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 21, 2017)

Apx 1930 hour, 20 July 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, (pling) 1 inch long (2.5 cm) found under railroad tie in a trash pile (same place as 16 July 2017).
Precipitation: Spotty monsoons within a mile, possibly sprinkled before I arrived.
Temp: 81F (27C), [Daytime temp apx 100F(38C)]
Humidity: apx 50 %
Soil: Dry under railroad tie it was under, Still moist under some wood and rocks, rocky, with decomposed granite loam soil.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: 3064 ft (934 m) (Trash pile visible from satellite). 
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Returned to same trash pile. Collected one pling.


----------



## DubiaW (Jul 22, 2017)

Apx 0035 hour, 22 July 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, (pling) 1 inch long (2.5 cm) found under a large boulder apx 1 meter up the side of a washed out barditch.
Precipitation: Heavy rain a few hours prior.
Temp: 78F (26C), [Daytime temp apx 100F(38C)]
Humidity: above 50%
Soil: Moisture on surface and deep into the soil, some large boulders still dry underneath, rocky soil, with decomposed granite loam soil.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain-rocky, wash bank/barditch.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: 1763 ft (537 m).
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Pling wasn't collected.


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 4, 2017)

Apx 2030 hour, 2 August 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, (pling) 1.5 inch long (3.75 cm) found under a large boulder on the side of a wash bottom.
Precipitation: Heavy rain 30 minutes prior (still sprinkling).
Temp: Apx 75-80F (24-27C), [Daytime temp apx 100F(38C)]
Humidity: above 50%
Soil: Moisture on surface and deep into the soil, all soil wet under rocks, rocky soil, with decomposed granite.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain-rocky, wash bank.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: 2927 ft (892 m).
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Pling collected
Apx 2045 hour, 2 August 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, (pling) 1.5 inch long (3.75 cm) found under a large boulder several meters up the hill from a wash.
Precipitation: Heavy rain 45 minutes prior (still sprinkling).
Temp: Apx 75-80F (24-27C), [Daytime temp apx 100F(38C)]
Humidity: above 50%
Soil: Moisture on surface and deep into the soil, all soil wet under rocks, rocky soil, with decomposed granite.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain-rocky, wash bank.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: 2931 ft (894 m).
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Pling collected

First week of August and after a week of not finding any plings. Plings collected appeared to have been from a fresh molt  (likely 3rd instar). Plings I have collected before this point haven't grown on crickets and small roaches. Does anyone have any suggestions to jump start them? I'm going to try feeding them termites and grubs, (something that they would encounter naturally under rocks). I am also going to give them a larger enclosure with a rock to sit under (they are currently digging their own hides). They have water available and the coco fiber is medium moisture with a wet spot available. I'm considering putting them on the same fine decomposed granite sand that I am finding them in under rocks. My house is usually 76-81°F, supposed to be perfect.


----------



## Crowbawt (Aug 5, 2017)

The granite sand might be a good idea, many people (including myself) mix sand and/or gravel into centipede sub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 6, 2017)

Crowbawt said:


> The granite sand might be a good idea, many people (including myself) mix sand and/or gravel into centipede sub.


Thank you.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 6, 2017)

As a matter of fact I just changed my E. rubripes' sub to include sand yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Aug 10, 2017)

let me just say, THANK YOU for this thread!! as somebody living in AZ at the moment, i can not tell you just how valuable this information has been! i haven't collected any specimens yet, but using this info was able to find 2 _S. heros arizonensis _so far. i was not out looking specifically, but i happened to be driving through Pinal county with a buddy and saw some areas that looked like they really fit your descriptions. we had an extra day to burn so we stopped and decided to see what we could find. it helped immensely and the way you have everything layed was simple enough for somebody like me to still use it effectively. so thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 10, 2017)

Tanner Dzula said:


> let me just say, THANK YOU for this thread!! as somebody living in AZ at the moment, i can not tell you just how valuable this information has been! i haven't collected any specimens yet, but using this info was able to find 2 _S. heros arizonensis _so far. i was not out looking specifically, but i happened to be driving through Pinal county with a buddy and saw some areas that looked like they really fit your descriptions. we had an extra day to burn so we stopped and decided to see what we could find. it helped immensely and the way you have everything layed was simple enough for somebody like me to still use it effectively. so thank you


What area did you go to in Pinal County? They are so hard to catch when you first start out. You look so long that you forget what you are looking for and end up with your pants down when you finally see one.


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Aug 10, 2017)

kind of around kearny/cochranesqe area. We were heading through Pinal county to globe/san carlos area, and my buddy is a big fan of taking back roads/state routes and such and always prefers the less busy, more scenic routes then the direct highways when possible. i dont know the exact location myself, as he was driving and i was snoozing on and off. but when i awoke, i hopped on here, started reading your post and saw the locations and such, and we were kinda close to the gila river at the slightly higher elevations and mentioned that this looked like an area you were describing, and that was all my buddy had to hear to suggest going out tracking. 

My buddy is big into Herping himself, and goes out on weekly/monthly trips around the state looking for rattlers and various geckos and such. he's not big into inverts, but he has a hell of a lot more experience out herping and looking for specimens and such, and the information you provided was all he really needed to help lead me around to the right spots. it was pretty late at night when we were driving through and i feel we got really lucky with what we found. we found a couple geckos and even a toad that he was pretty excited about as well, so all around it was a pretty fun little diversion from our rather boring overnight drive haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 10, 2017)

Tanner Dzula said:


> kind of around kearny/cochranesqe area. We were heading through Pinal county to globe/san carlos area, and my buddy is a big fan of taking back roads/state routes and such and always prefers the less busy, more scenic routes then the direct highways when possible. i dont know the exact location myself, as he was driving and i was snoozing on and off. but when i awoke, i hopped on here, started reading your post and saw the locations and such, and we were kinda close to the gila river at the slightly higher elevations and mentioned that this looked like an area you were describing, and that was all my buddy had to hear to suggest going out tracking.
> 
> My buddy is big into Herping himself, and goes out on weekly/monthly trips around the state looking for rattlers and various geckos and such. he's not big into inverts, but he has a hell of a lot more experience out herping and looking for specimens and such, and the information you provided was all he really needed to help lead me around to the right spots. it was pretty late at night when we were driving through and i feel we got really lucky with what we found. we found a couple geckos and even a toad that he was pretty excited about as well, so all around it was a pretty fun little diversion from our rather boring overnight drive haha.


Sounds like you guys did well. You saw two S. heros? Do you happen to remember the data? You can post it here on the database. Just copy my entry and adjust the info. For approximations just indicate that it is an approximation. You can use the satellite map elevation finder to determine the elevation if you remember the exact spot or approximate it if you know the general area. Those maps are kind of accurate. I can pick out areas that I know are ten meters in difference and it doesn't always work out that way on the map.....so it is kind of approximate within a few meters.


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 11, 2017)

It's raining!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Aug 11, 2017)

DubiaW said:


> Sounds like you guys did well. You saw two S. heros? Do you happen to remember the data? You can post it here on the database. Just copy my entry and adjust the info. For approximations just indicate that it is an approximation. You can use the satellite map elevation finder to determine the elevation if you remember the exact spot or approximate it if you know the general area. Those maps are kind of accurate. I can pick out areas that I know are ten meters in difference and it doesn't always work out that way on the map.....so it is kind of approximate within a few meters.


Yea, ill post what i can as far as information for you! i dont know many of the more technical terms for the geography or area, but ill describe what i can as accurately as i can! and ill use the satellite map to get a rough estimate of the altitude for you. 


Apx 2300 hour, 4 Aug 2017
two S. heros arizonensis, one ~3 inches long  underneath a Cluster of Rocks by what looks to be a Wash/old river bed 
one ~4-5 inches, semi-out in the open by a large rock/boulder and a cluster of cacti, was eating some type of beatle but the looks of it, it took off before i could get very close and hid in the boulder/rock in a deep crevice. rock was on the edge of a small cliff overlooking the same wash as the other, but a good 500+ feet further on ahead. 
Precipitation: Rain within the last day or 2 ( i believe the night of the 2nd iirc) 
Temp: 84F (29C), [Daytime temp i dont know exactly]
Humidity: no idea on percentages, but notably humid in the area. id imagine around ~60%
Soil: Rocky in the area, moist packed earth with a lot of very small rocks, assumingly granite? not as fine as sand but definitely rocky. 
Habitat: Sonoran desert mountains (i dont know how else to describe it, looks like anywhere else in the deserts around here, up in the smaller mountains) 
Vegitation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: Between 612.82 m / 2010.55 feet (908 m) an  749.31 m / 2458.36 feet approximately
Location: Pinal County Arizona, By the Gila River area to the East side of Pinal county.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## chanda (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you so much for posting these observations! Finding and collecting a wild _S. heros_ is at the top of my current wish list, so it really helps to have a better idea of what kind of conditions to look for! Keep up the good work!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 12, 2017)

chanda said:


> Thank you so much for posting these observations! Finding and collecting a wild _S. heros_ is at the top of my current wish list, so it really helps to have a better idea of what kind of conditions to look for! Keep up the good work!!!


Let me know if you are ever in Southern Arizona and I will act as your guide. I always enjoy meeting new peeps in the trade. If you are not familiar with the Sonoran Desert it is a good idea to have someone that is experienced with you or be extremely careful to stay close enough to your vehicle that you can see it.

The optimal trip is one where you enter a conducive area that has received a lot of rain. Sometimes this means chasing down storms and hiking during flash flood advisories. Safety has been foremost in my mind since people are using this database to look for _heros _in what adds up to dangerous environmental and habitat conditions if they are doing it right. I had an encounter with a javelina boar two nights ago that shook me up pretty bad. There is a story about it on the myriapod forum. I had sleep deprivation when I wrote it and haven't had the time to proof read it after last night's trip. I was thinking of all the safety hazards that new _heros_ collectors would face in the Sonoran Desert and distracted flipping rocks when I encountered it. It had come into see what I was and -by my best guess- got disoriented by the light and almost fell off the cliff when it tried to bolt.


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 21, 2017)

Apx 0030 hour, 18 August 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis _Tiger morph, (pling) apx 2 inch long (5 cm) found under a large boulder on a dry sand bar in a creek bed.
Precipitation: Ground still moist from rain a few days earlier.
Temp: Apx 65F (18C), [Daytime temp apx 89F(31.6C)]
Humidity: 25-35% estimation by feel.
Soil: Exposed soil dry, soil moist under some large rocks, rocky sandy soil, with limestone boulders.
Habitat: Transitional zone between Chihuahua Desert and the Chiricahua Sky Island Oak and Pine forest, foot hills, less than 15 m (50 ft) from running creek, riparian area.
Vegetation: Domestic grass, Mexican Blue Oak, mesquite, soaptree yucca, Sycamore, cedar, some pine, agave.
Elevation: 4745 ft (1446 m).
Location: Chiricahua Mts. Cochise County Arizona
Notes: Centipede collected. Tiger morph with red head with a small black spot!

Apx 0130 hour, 18 August 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis (_Tiger morph), (pling) apx 2 inch long (5 cm) found under a large boulder on the top of the side of a creek bed.
Precipitation: Ground still moist from rain a few days earlier.
Temp: Apx 65F (18C), [Daytime temp apx 89F (31.6C)]
Humidity: 25-35% estimation by feel.
Soil: Exposed soil dry, soil moist under some large rocks, rocky sandy soil, with limestone boulders.
Habitat: Transitional zone between Chihuahua Desert and the Chiricahua Sky Island Oak and Pine forest, foot hills, less than 30 m (100 ft) from running creek, riparian area.
Vegetation: Domestic grass, Mexican Blue Oak, mesquite, soaptree yucca, sycamore, cedar, some pine, agave.
Elevation: 4754 ft (1449 m).
Location:Chiricahua Mts. Cochise County Arizona
Notes: centipede not collected.

Apx 1000 hour, 18 August 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis _(Tiger morph), apx 7 inch long (18 cm) found under a large boulder apx 15 meters away from a running creek at the base of a mountain.
Precipitation: Rained the day before, cool cloudy day.
Temp: Daytime temp apx 75F (found in the day)
Humidity: 30-40% estimation by feel
Soil: Surface soil moist, deep soil also moist, all soil moist under rocks, rocky soil/with clay, decomposed limestone.
Habitat: Transitional zone between Chihuahua Desert and the Chiricahua Sky Island Oak and Pine forest, foot hills, less than 15 m (50 ft) from running creek, non-riparian.
Vegetation: Tall grass, Mexican Blue Oak, mesquite, soaptree yucca, manzanita, cedar, some pine, agave.
Elevation: 5386 ft (1642 m).
Location: Chiricahua Mts. Cochise County Arizona
Notes: Boulder was up against a decomposing agave (Photo of habitat below). Centipede was collected.




Me with my first adult Tiger morph _S. heros_!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 21, 2017)

Fabulous pede! Looks a little like my E. rubripes. Look at those maxillipeds going to work on that lid though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 21, 2017)

It's still in his catch container with some coco peat right now. This afternoon it will get rehomed in a secure acrylic display cage. Not sure if it should be housed like a desert centipede since it came from a more more moist area in an desert oak forest near running water. Got something in mind? I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

Congratulations on that find man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow! Nice catch. Never kept _heros_ myself but I assume that one found near a wet area could use a little more misting than others.


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 22, 2017)

great thread, thank you.  very beautiful "tiger" heros you got.  one tip about feeding your plings; often when my heros won't eat bugs I feed them some "people food", eggs, chicken, or beef.  They usually eat it. Best of luck with your upcoming sexing/breeding!
PS did you know "tiger" heros can be found as far north as Superior, AZ?  perhaps even further, I'm not sure but the distribution is interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 22, 2017)

Greenjewls said:


> I feed them some "people food", eggs, chicken, or beef.  They usually eat it.


Yep, prekilled insects or slivers of raw meat make good pling food.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 22, 2017)

Greenjewls said:


> great thread, thank you.  very beautiful "tiger" heros you got.  one tip about feeding your plings; often when my heros won't eat bugs I feed them some "people food", eggs, chicken, or beef.  They usually eat it. Best of luck with your upcoming sexing/breeding!
> PS did you know "tiger" heros can be found as far north as Superior, AZ?  perhaps even further, I'm not sure but the distribution is interesting.


I'm very near Superior AZ. I've been wondering if the tiger phase is found in riparian habitats and high woodlands. Everything that I have found in the desert has been the standard orange phase. In McMonigle's book he has a range map of texas that covers the different sub-species and phases. It shows the Banded form of _S. h. heros_ being restricted to the Rio Grande and one mountain range east of the Rio Grande. I suspect the banded _S. h. h_. can also be found in the Guadalupe Mountains (The peak of which barely goes into Texas). This weekend I started to form a hypothesis that Banded S. h. arizonensis "Tiger Heros" have similar habitat restrictions. One post on a similar thread shows a tiger phase collected around Mt Lemon AZ. Being familiar with that area I can tell you that the vegetation and elevation is similar to Chiricahua Mt and there is enough moisture that there are running streams for at least part of the year. Superior has similar habitat and higher precipitation and I have been meaning to get up that way. I think I know exactly where to look now.


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 22, 2017)

well there are certainly lots of places to look and information is hard to come by.  that's why i really love what you have done with this thread. personally I have found 5 or 6 heros on Mt Lemmon, all regular orange ones. a friend of mine collected one with stripes in or near Hayden, AZ.  another friend of mine collected a striped one near Portal, AZ.  I collected a striped specimen in the western Superstition Mountains in the saguaro zone.  I know this information does not paint a picture.  it has been suggested that orange and striped specimen can be found in the same are.  for all I know it's possible to have different color morphs emerge from the same clutch of eggs. user Galapoheros would know more about that than I.  I also want to make a distinction that the banded morph from SE AZ has more orange on the head/neck segments than striped heros from further north which have solid black head and neck segments like the normal orange morph. also the black bands are usually narrower which i refer to as stripes. anyways i am willing to share any information/photos i have.  
PS i recently watched a YouTube video of a young man handling S. heros and it started eating his hand but did not envenom him. pretty interesting!  it looked to be striped.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 22, 2017)

PPS this young man mentioned in the video that he collected the centipede himself.  he may have some interesting information. maybe try to reach out to him i think his username is anubis77 or something close

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 23, 2017)

I couldn't help but burst out laughing when I read that it started eating his hand. That is why I love centipedes so much. They are challenging and always keep you on your toes. I have a taboo about handling venomous animals on video. It's not really a superstitious thing. It is just that trying to perform for video is distracting and therefore increases the probability of something going wrong. I don't want to be the guy that gets bitten on camera. It's not good PR for the hobby.

The first _heros_ that I ever found was a long time ago in Patagonia before I was ever aware of the species. I distinctly remember finding a centipede with a black body and a red head and tail. The area is known for it's red body phase _heros_ but different phases can be found outside of the ranges where they are normally dominant. It is rumored that black bodied centipedes can also be found in Chiricahua but I haven't seen a report on that yet. In the case of a black bodied morph showing up in S. h. arizonensis territory is it safe to call it a black phase _S. h. a_.? I'm not sure if the Banded morph is typical of Madrean habitats or riparian areas or if it is just typical in the area I was in. I love the southern AZ banded morph. The mostly read head is very beautiful. Which side of Mt. Lemon were you collecting on? You can PM me if you don't want to say on here. I don't usually post specific locations for the public.


----------



## Atrox084 (Aug 24, 2017)

I saw a VERY large specimen, 8"-9", on the road while herping on Vulture Mine Rd. near Wickenburg a few weeks ago. Can't remember the exact date, but guessing the last week of July/first week of August around 10pm immediately following an extremely heavy rainstorm (2.5"-3" of rain) with washes flowing and Sonoran Desert/Colorado river and Couch's spadefoot toads COVERING the road. The 'pede was very mudstained and looked wet. It was cool, too cool for snakes, somewhere in the 68-72 degree range. In fairly lush, rocky desert scrub at the base of the Vulture Mtns.. Typical low/mid Sonoran Desert flora, (Creosote, cholla, saguaro, Palo Verde) and fauna (_C. atrox, scutulatus, cerastes, _with _pyrrhus _and_ molossus, _chuckwallas further in to the hills). If you are at all familiar with the foothills surrounding Tucson, it is a very similar habitat. I'm not especially well versed when it comes to 'pedes so I couldn't tell you what sex or phase it was. Straw colored body with black banding, black head. I have seen others, though, in similar conditions. The only reason that I will divulge the precise location here is because this is a very well known spot and if you are a herper in AZ you most likely already know about it. I've also seen them last season in August and Sept. in Santa Cruz county at the base of the Santa Ritas and the Rincons in Cochise/Pima county. Both under rocks between 9-11am on somewhat cool (for late summer in southern AZ), somewhat overcast mornings after a previous night's rain. Again, I am more of a reptile guy so I wasn't more detailed in my notes with these guys. I'll be sure to PM you in the future though when I do see them.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## DubiaW (Sep 4, 2017)

Apx 2100 hour, 3 September 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, apx 6 inch long (15 cm) crossing the dirt road 30 meters from a dry creek with standing pools of water.
Precipitation: Unk.
Temp: Temp 71°F(21.6°C),[Daytime temp apx 90F (31°C)]
Humidity: 30-40% estimation by feel
Soil: Surface soil dry, some soil moist under rocks near washes, rocky soil, limestone.
Habitat: Sky Island Oak and grassland mountainside, less than 30 meters from dry creek with standing pools of water in places.
Vegetation: Tall grass, Oak, mesquite, soaptree yucca, agave.
Elevation: 3893 ft (1187 m).
Location: Santa Cruz County, AZ.
Notes: Centipede was collected. Warning: The mountains of Santa Cruz County are right against the border of Mexico. Although they are much safer than they were 17 years ago it is still a drug and human trafficking passage. I was advised by the Border Patrol that college age women have been abducted and taken across the border in the area on occasion. They also advised me that the canyon I was planning on going to was an active drug mule passage. Talk to the Border Control agents and ask them where it is safe and tell them where you plan to go. They will help you. They hike that area for a living. Stay in well traveled areas and hike with a group if you plan to hike into isolated areas. If you are trained in firearms it is advisable to carry one when you are near the border. People do camp in the area all of the time. There are plenty of herpers and invert people. Usually drug mules and human traffickers will avoid you but you can still walk into an unfolding incident unexpected. Just use common sense when you are there.


----------



## DubiaW (Sep 6, 2017)

Apx 2300 hour, 5 September 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, (pling) 2 inch long (5 cm) hanging under a boulder on a cut out on mountain side.
Precipitation: Very light rain 2 hour prior.
Temp: 70F (21C), [Daytime temp apx 102F(39C)]
Humidity: apx 26%
Soil: Rocky soil, with decomposed granite loam soil, moss on surface of ground, soil dry.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain side with exposed granite outcroppings.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, mesquite, moss on surface.
Elevation: 2979 ft (908 m).
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Notes: Pling collected


----------



## DubiaW (Sep 10, 2017)

Apx 1300 hour, 9 September 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, apx 2 inch long (5 cm) Under a rock on a dirt cut out apx. 10 meters away from a stream.
Precipitation: Heavy rain the night before.
Temp: Temp 82°F(28°C)
Humidity: 40% estimation by feel
Soil: Surface soil moist, moist under rocks, rocky soil, granite.
Habitat: Sky Island Oak and grassland mountainside, less than 10 meters from creek with slow trickle (coming out of mine tailings-water green-contaminated with copper).
Vegetation: Oak, mesquite, soaptree yucca, agave, pine, and juniper.
Elevation: 5,899 ft (1,798 m).
Location: Santa Cruz County, AZ.

Apx 1400 hour, 9 September 2017
One _S. heros arizonensis_, apx 6 inch long (15 cm) Under a rock on the crest of a creek bank apx. 4 meters away from a stream.
Precipitation: Heavy rain the night before.
Temp: Temp 82°F(28°C)
Humidity: 40% estimation by feel
Soil: Surface soil moist, moist under rocks, rocky soil, granite.
Habitat: Sky Island Oak and grassland mountainside, apx 4 meters from creek with slow trickle (coming out of mine tailings-water green-contaminated with copper).
Vegetation: Oak, mesquite, soaptree yucca, agave, pine, and juniper.
Elevation: 5,901 ft (1,799 m).
Location: Santa Cruz County, AZ.


----------



## chanda (Sep 10, 2017)

Finally saw my first _S. heros_ in the wild!!!!

Apx 22:00 hour, 1 September 2017
One _S. heros_, apx 3-4 inch long, out in the open, running between rocks in a strip of rocks along the north(?) edge of the Home Depot parking lot in Payson, AZ. Standard orange morph with black head/back end.
Precipitation: none
Temp: Temp 80-something? estimation
Humidity: no idea, sorry
Soil: Dry surface soil, dry under rocks
Habitat: Parking lot border, rocks embedded in dirt, adjacent to blacktop
Vegetation: isolated trees planted in the border strip (none adjacent to where I found the pede)
Elevation: 4,890 ft
Location: Payson, Gila County, AZ

Sadly, not collected - after some pursuit and overturning several rocks, it managed to disappear down a hole underneath one of the rocks and I was unable to dig it out.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## DubiaW (Sep 10, 2017)

chanda said:


> Finally saw my first _S. heros_ in the wild!!!!
> 
> Apx 22:00 hour, 1 September 2017
> One _S. heros_, apx 3-4 inch long, out in the open, running between rocks in a strip of rocks along the north(?) edge of the Home Depot parking lot in Payson, AZ. Standard orange morph with black head/back end.
> ...


Congratulations! Someone told me that Payson is a good place for S. heros.


----------



## chanda (Sep 10, 2017)

DubiaW said:


> Congratulations! Someone told me that Payson is a good place for S. heros.


When I was there last year I met a couple of guys who'd come to hunt _Dynastes grantii_ (as had I) and they had a huge _S. heros_ that they'd found on their way up there. I really need to get up there when I have a little more time - one night just isn't enough - so I can make a serious effort to find _S. heros _instead of just hoping for blind luck like the spotting at Home Depot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Mar 22, 2018)

Apx 1100 hour, 17 March 2018
One _S. heros arizonensis_, Subadult 5 inch long (12.7 cm) Under a rock on a south facing slope.
Precipitation: Rain 2 days prior.
Temp: apx. 70F (21C), found during the day.
Humidity: unk
Soil: Rocky soil, with decomposed granite loam soil, moist.
Habitat: Sonoran Desert mountain side with exposed granite outcroppings.
Vegetation: Saguaro, cholla, yucca, mesquite, moss on surface.
Elevation: 3117.2 ft (950.1 m).
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Notes: Caught while flipping rocks on a warm winter day after a rain storm.


----------



## DubiaW (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm bumping this thread to the top so some friends can find it. We are planning on collaborating on a captive breeding group that focuses on Scolopendra. I have proposed to do a data template that members of the group can copy and paste and add info to. If anyone is interested in the group let me know. It is going to be a group that focuses on sharing breeding information. It shouldn't be kept secret.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Apr 12, 2018)

I'll be part of it.  I started the same thing a couple months ago. For now, I can breed red giant, hainanum, cingulata, Ethmostigmus rubripes platycephalus. I have to find a male cherry red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd love to be part of it, but currently, Mum won't let me get any more pedes for a while. I intend to breed tiger form E. rubripes first, as they're cheap and easy to source, and I want to make sure I'm experienced before attempting to breed stuff like Kuranda rubripes and red S. morsitans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 12, 2018)

DubiaW said:


> I'm bumping this thread to the top so some friends can find it. We are planning on collaborating on a captive breeding group that focuses on Scolopendra. I have proposed to do a data template that members of the group can copy and paste and add info to. If anyone is interested in the group let me know. It is going to be a group that focuses on sharing breeding information. It shouldn't be kept secret.


I'm down.  I've been amassing Scolopendra polymorpha currently with a lot of specimens from all over their range.  Plans to begin breeding same locales are very close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Apr 13, 2018)

Any suggestions on pertinent data to be included in the template?


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 14, 2018)

When they were last fed
Size, and size difference between mates
Time taken before sperm exchange


----------



## LawnShrimp (Apr 18, 2018)

I'll join this when I get new 'pedes, which should be soon. Hopefully I'll get another mint for breeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW (Jun 21, 2018)

Apx 0230 hour, 20 July 2018
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 8 inches long (20 to 21 cm) observed on a rocky hillside near a wash.
Precipitation: Four days after a heavy rain.
Temp: 74F (24C), [Daytime temp 105F(41C)]
Humidity: axp 30%
Soil: Rocky, sand.
Habitat: Sonoran desert mountains.
Vegetation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite.
Elevation: apx 1764 ft (537.7 m)
Location: Pinal County Arizona

Specimen was found on a hillside near a wash. Moss present on soil. Soil still moist under the surface from rain a few days earlier.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

Apx 2200 hour, 5 October 2018
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 3 inches long (7 to 8 cm) found under pillow in a trash pile.
Precipitation: two days after a heavy rain.
Temp: app 65F (18C)
Humidity: axp 30%
Soil: Rocky, clay.
Habitat: Sonoran desert arroyo.
Vegetation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite, creosote.
Elevation: apx 2658 ft (810 m)
Location: Pima County Arizona

Specimen was found on an arroyo hillside with small rocks and clay soil near a wash under  garbage.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

Apx 2220 hour, 5 October 2018
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 7 inches long (18 cm) found under wood in a trash pile.
Precipitation: two days after a heavy rain.
Temp: app 65F (18C)
Humidity: axp 30%
Soil: Rocky, clay.
Habitat: Sonoran desert arroyo.
Vegetation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite, creosote.
Elevation: apx 2660 ft (811 m)
Location: Pima County Arizona

Specimen was found on an arroyo hillside with small rocks and clay soil near a wash under garbage.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

Apx 2300 hour, 5 October 2018
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 3 inches long (7 to 8 cm) found under a rock.
Precipitation: two days after a heavy rain.
Temp: app 65F (18C)
Humidity: axp 30%
Soil: Rocky, sand and clay.
Habitat: Sonoran desert arroyo wash bed.
Vegetation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite, creosote.
Elevation: apx 2670 ft (814 m)
Location: Pima County Arizona

Specimen was found on the edge of a wash under a rock that was covered in trash.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

Apx 2320 hour, 5 October 2018
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 3 inches long (7 to 8 cm) found under a mattress.
Precipitation: two days after a heavy rain.
Temp: app 65F (18C)
Humidity: axp 30%
Soil: Rocky, clay.
Habitat: Sonoran desert arroyo.
Vegetation: Saguaros present, cholla, mesquite, creosote.
Elevation: apx 2667 ft (813 m)
Location: Pima County Arizona

Specimen was found on an arroyo hillside with small rocks and clay soil near a wash under garbage (mattress). Yeah for trashy people!!


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

Apx 1830 hour, 20 October 2018
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 3 inches long (7 to 8 cm) found under a boulder on a west facing hill side.
Precipitation: 2 days prior.
Temp: app 75F (24C)
Humidity: unk
Soil: Rocky, loam.
Habitat: Madrean rocky outcrop.
Vegetation: Mesquite and oak grassland.
Elevation: apx 4971 ft (1515 m)
Location: Sant Cruz County Arizona

Specimen was found on a west facing hillside at sundown, soil was not dry but less moist than soil on north facing slope.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

Apx 1835 hour, 20 October 2018
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 7 inches long (18 cm) found under a boulder on a west facing hill side.
Precipitation: 2 days prior.
Temp: app 75F (24C)
Humidity: unk
Soil: Rocky, loam.
Habitat: Madrean rocky outcrop.
Vegetation: Mesquite and oak grassland.
Elevation: apx 4971 ft (1515 m)
Location: Sant Cruz County Arizona

Specimen was found on a west facing hillside at sundown, soil was not dry but less moist than soil on north facing slope, found less than ten feet from previous specimen.


----------



## NYAN (Oct 23, 2018)

@DubiaW you’re having a grand time over there! I’ll try to join you some time.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

Apx 0745 hour, 21 October 2018
One S. heros arizonensis, apx 8 inches long (20 cm) found under a boulder on a southwest facing hill side.
Precipitation: 3 days prior.
Temp: app 69F (20.5C)
Humidity: unk
Soil: Rocky, loam.
Habitat: Madrean rocky outcrop.
Vegetation: Mesquite and oak grassland.
Elevation: apx 4217 ft (1285 m)
Location: Sant Cruz County Arizona

Specimen was found on a west facing hillside at sunrise, soil was not dry but less moist than soil on north facing slope.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

NYAN said:


> @DubiaW you’re having a grand time over there! I’ll try to join you some time.


I will take you on a great hunt as long as the weather is good.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 23, 2018)

I have 3 more to log from this morning. I don't have time right now.


----------



## NYAN (Oct 23, 2018)

DubiaW said:


> I have 3 more to log from this morning. I don't have time right now.


Are you still collecting them for a breeding project?


----------



## antinous (Oct 23, 2018)

I'd love to come down with you guys one day if that's okay? Planning to go to AZ for some herping and wouldn't mind seeing some inverts along the way.


----------



## vyadha (Feb 25, 2019)

This is a fantastic thread!


----------



## vyadha (Feb 28, 2019)

I have 2 weeks off at the end of March..... I didn’t see any data for spring. What do you all think for a spring excursion to Pinal County??


----------



## Bill S (Mar 1, 2019)

vyadha said:


> I have 2 weeks off at the end of March..... I didn’t see any data for spring. What do you all think for a spring excursion to Pinal County??


Results will depend on the weather - not just for the time you are there, but for the weeks prior to your visit.  We've got very pleasant weather right now in Arizona, with a slight cooling in the next week or so,  I'm guessing it should be pretty decent for collecting by the end of March.  We've had plenty of rain during the winter, which is also going to improve your chances.  Drop me a line at <bsavary-at-mindspring.com>


----------



## vyadha (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks! I’ll email you soon


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 1, 2019)

I have a trip booked to the Davis Mountains this summer and I'll be looking for heros while I'm there. I'll post my findings here if I'm lucky.


----------



## Fox402 (Mar 6, 2019)

vyadha said:


> I have 2 weeks off at the end of March..... I didn’t see any data for spring. What do you all think for a spring excursion to Pinal County??


If you need a hunting partner hit me up.  I live in Pinal County just north of Tucson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

